
The Cost of Poor Web Performance - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/web-performance/the-cost-of-poor-web-performance-infographic/
======
jnbiche
Irony of ironies: I can't even load this page since the server is overwhelmed
from HN traffic.

~~~
bryan_rasmussen
I thought it wasn't irony, but rather the actual message.

~~~
Baustin
Yeah! See everyone, this guy got it...

------
rschmitty
I don't get the presidential part. Lots of statements about response time
being better, then the guy with nearly double the load time won the election?
Not that I'm arguing against page speed, just found that odd in the info
graphic..

Also, it wouldn't hurt to perfect your load times!
[http://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=h...](http://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fsmartbear.com%2Fhomed%2F)
54/100 mobile & 77/100 desktop when I tested it

~~~
piqufoh
Guessing in the dark from someone who didn't follow the US election -

Maybe Romney's campaign was doing better than Obama's three weeks before the
vote?

I do agree though, the presidential thing sounds confused.

------
cliveowen
Unreacheable, talk about irony.

~~~
mike-cardwell
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:blog.s...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:blog.smartbear.com/web-
performance/the-cost-of-poor-web-performance-infographic/)

------
maaaats
Back in the days I used Opera Mobile for surfing on the phone, when there were
no data-plans or 3G/4G as there is now. A compressed page with pictures were
just a few kBs, and loaded fairly quick.

But now, since the mobile net is so fast, there's little optimization done for
mobile other than layout. Loading the largest newspaper in my country's mobile
version is a whopping 1.5MBs with all the pictures. 2.7MB in normal. I think
this is sad.

~~~
aestra
I was under the impression part of that is because of how Opera Mobile worked,
they have some kinda "Turbo" mode that compressed websites and reduced
downloading times.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_Mobile](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_Mobile)

~~~
dredmorbius
Including caching of optimized content.

Which played hell with the localization logic for many sites.

------
sergiotapia
Direct link since page is down: [http://blog.smartbear.com/wp-
content/uploads/imports/poor-we...](http://blog.smartbear.com/wp-
content/uploads/imports/poor-web-performance-infographic%20final-
resized-600.jpg)

[http://imgur.com/QDEAPuK](http://imgur.com/QDEAPuK)

~~~
Baustin
Well this is embarrassing, but the irony is not lost on us:
[http://imgur.com/Miokv4f](http://imgur.com/Miokv4f)

~~~
hatsuseno
Like a train-wreck happening, meme usage also 'incorrect', red indicates the
'positive' part of, blue the awkward juxtaposition.

~~~
SkyMarshal
It's usually the opposite. Red = bad/wrong/stop, Green/Blue = good/right/go.

------
piqufoh
I've just left my current mobile phone provider (Vodafone) because of the
continual problems with their website. Throughout the call to request my PAC
(unlock) code every employee I spoke with didn't believe me when I said that I
wanted to leave because of their site. I was offered increasingly more
desperate financial 'offers' without acknowledgement of my actual complaint.
Some big business' still don't relate web performance with user happiness -
disappointing.

------
jffry
Interesting blip in the "Conversion Rates by page load time" graph. Wonder
what the reason is for the conversion rate for 0-1 seconds being markedly
lower than 1-2, 2-3, and 3-4?

Also, that graph really irks me. Not enough contrast, poor layout, and
confusing axis labels which depend upon color. Also, is the 0.025 on the
y-axis a percentage or a decimal (I think it means 2.5% conversion rate?)

------
MaxGabriel
I really wish you wouldn't disable pinch to zoom on your website. The text on
the info graphic was far too small to read.

